# Married to a eu citizen and wants to move uk



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi all,

Well i m new here and hope u all will help me bcoz its been 3 months i m trying to find answers to my few confusions....


As i have got married in belgium with a belgium national and i m having a 5 years id card and i m south asian.
Its been 8 months i m living in belgium with my wife and now i have plans to move to uk for job purpose so I m planning to go to uk with my wife on EEA family permit as a visitor and after we enter in uk my wife will come back to belgium and i ll start job hunting.What my plan is to find a job and manager some residence to live and at the other hand my wife will sell home furniture etc. etc. in belgium and will join me after approximately 2 to 3 months. 
So my question is, can i find and do a job on EEA permit as my wife will come back to belgium after 2 to 3 days.
Can i get National registration number?

OR

Simply what should i do to move to uk??????????

Please do give me ur precious and best advice, it will be highly appriciated......


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

razaal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well i m new here and hope u all will help me bcoz its been 3 months i m trying to find answers to my few confusions....
> 
> ...


Hi,

For the first 90 days, you carry on with this plan, no problem at all. Come with your wife, secure housing (through private landlords or letting agents), open a bank account (very difficult), apply for your National Insurance Number (NiNo) HM Revenue & Customs: Applying for a National Insurance number, apply for and accept employment, register with the local GP. 

After that period, your wife - not you- needs to show evidence to be *EXERCISING TREATY RIGHTS* in the UK. Please read carefully this: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/guide-eea.pdf
Hint: Page 2 - EVIDENCE THAT YOU ARE EXERCISING TREATY RIGHTS IN THE UNITED KINGDOM

Once your wife can prove the above, apply for your Residence Card ASAP by using form EEA2 http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/eea21.pdf

Valuable things:
** Transportation:* If you are coming to London, get an oyster card to make sure your travel cost doesn't eat all your funds. https://oyster.tfl.gov.uk/oyster/entry.do
* *Communication*: bring your unlocked mobile and get a pre-paid sim card from 3. SIM Only Deals - Pay As You Go Plans - Three. Get the £15 deal, and use Skype as much as you possible can to keep in touch with your wife/friends, etc. Try to use those 300 minutes for work/housing matter.
* *Food:* Sainsbury's, Iceland and Tesco will help you eat on a budget. Or, you could try Marks & Spencer or Waitrose
* *Clothing:* bring a coat, temperature will start to drop soon. Buy an umbrella


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

*Dear jrge*

Dear JRGE,

Well i m glad to hear from u and u have given me such a wonderful advices and i really appreciate u. But i still have confusion that can i done it all lonely?
Like i said my wife will come back to belgium and will finish the business like sell some furniture etc etc so i ll b the one who needs to manage place for residence.
In nutt shell is it possible that i can do job in uk for few months and my wife will join me after 3 months?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I would advise you look for a permanent job first in the UK, the unemployment situation in the Uk is not good, even for UK citizens, so there is a lot of competition.
Maybe you would be better to hang on to your house and furniture in Belgium until you have secured a job first.


----------



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

This is my main question, that can i search a job in uk on EEA permit or in short my main question is what would be my rights in uk on EEA family permit if my wife comes back?????


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

razaal said:


> Dear JRGE,
> 
> Well i m glad to hear from u and u have given me such a wonderful advices and i really appreciate u. But i still have confusion that can i done it all lonely?
> Like i said my wife will come back to belgium and will finish the business like sell some furniture etc etc so i ll b the one who needs to manage place for residence.
> In nutt shell is it possible that i can do job in uk for few months and my wife will join me after 3 months?


Hi, 
It isn't only housing you need to secure. Finding a job is a huge deal at the moment. Yes, you could find a dead end job, but often times you would end up spending your savings.

If possible, hold on to your belongings in Belgium, come to the UK for a couple of weeks and give it a try. 

You have no idea how many immigrants I saw panhandling in Central London unable to go back to their home countries. And I'm not talking about those in Marble Arch!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

razaal said:


> This is my main question, that can i search a job in uk on EEA permit or in short my main question is what would be my rights in uk on EEA family permit if my wife comes back?????


Hi,

Your rights in the UK depend 100% on your wife's ability to prove she's *EXERCISING TREATY RIGHTS* in the UK.

You could search, apply for, and even accept employment while on a EEA-FP; but once it expires, if she isn't there *EXERCISING TREATY RIGHTS*, then you are subject to removal.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

Dear JGRE,
If I ve not understood wrong then u mean i cn do job on EEA Family permit till it expires even my wife is there or not but when it is about to expire then my wife must be there for me for applying a residence card. Otherwise i have to leave uk.
M i right???


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

razaal said:


> Dear JGRE,
> If I ve not understood wrong then u mean i cn do job on EEA Family permit till it expires even my wife is there or not but when it is about to expire then my wife must be there for me for applying a residence card. Otherwise i have to leave uk.
> M i right???


Hi,

Since I am a law abiding citizen, I'd like to refer you to Directive 2004/38EC 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2004:158:0077:0123:en:PDF; scroll down and read # 13. There's your answer.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes Razaal,
You need to click onto the UKBA link which Jrge posted above.
It is your wife who is an EEU citizen, so she must exercise HER TREATY rights by staying in the UK with you, and you will both have to prove your relationship with certificates, photo's etc, as required by UKBA to prove you have had a long term relationship which is lasting and not fake-just to pass borders. You cannot simply apply for residents card in the UK, as a non EEU (south Asian citizen in your case), on your own, without your wife's continued presence, she is the one who has the right to be in UK.
You will both have to prove some income, or provable saving to be able to settle i.e be self sufficient,
That is why I mentioned, to seriously 'weigh up' what you have in Belgium, than risk all to try to come to a country with high unemployment. Many previous immigrants have come to the Uk to find it is not the land they dreamed of, and those who have assets have headed back where they came from, those without assets or good jobs, are in dire straights wishing they had never come in the first place.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

fergie said:


> Yes Razaal,
> You need to click onto the UKBA link which Jrge posted above.
> It is your wife who is an EEU citizen, so she must exercise HER TREATY rights by staying in the UK with you, and you will both have to prove your relationship with certificates, photo's etc, as required by UKBA to prove you have had a long term relationship which is lasting and not fake-just to pass borders. You cannot simply apply for residents card in the UK, as a non EEU (south Asian citizen in your case), on your own, without your wife's continued presence, she is the one who has the right to be in UK.
> You will both have to prove some income, or provable saving to be able to settle i.e be self sufficient,
> That is why I mentioned, to seriously 'weigh up' what you have in Belgium, than risk all to try to come to a country with high unemployment.* Many previous immigrants have come to the Uk to find it is not the land they dreamed of, and those who have assets have headed back where they came from, those without assets or good jobs, are in dire straights wishing they had never come in the first place*.


Hi,

Spot on! in February of this year, we started a £10k Back Home Fund, by the end of May it was all depleted. We gave priority to families, females and middle age persons (55+). In total 40 people benefited from it.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

*More Help Required*

Well first of all I would love to admire so sincere and true help of you all. But I have another question or help required that in my case as described above. Would some one will tell me what should my wife write in letter for supporting my application or would some write a sample letter for me. As i m confused about the letter in which she needs to declare that i am going with her to uk


----------



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kindly Check it*

As personally i wrote this as a declaration letter for UKBA as below, Would u please check it if there is any mistake then kindly correct it.

Thanking in anticipation



Dear UKBA, 



I, ____ ____, Belge Citizen, would like to let you know my husband will accompanying me to the United Kingdom in the coming month, for which he will need to be issued with an EEA Family Permit. 

Therefore, as European Citizen, I would like to exercise my rights of free movement as indicated on Directive 2004/38/EC. 

I have enclosed the following supporting documents: 
• My ID AND Certified Copy of my Passport 
• My husband original passport 
• Marriage Certificate 
• A photograph as per requirements 
I looking forward to receive my husband original passport with the Family Permit. If you have any questions, do not hesitate to contact me at .....


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

razaal said:


> As personally i wrote this as a declaration letter for UKBA as below, Would u please check it if there is any mistake then kindly correct it.
> 
> Thanking in anticipation
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am glad you found something I had written and posted before.

Good Luck!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

*Confirmation required*

Dear JRGE,:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Please confirm me as well that letter should be hand written or can i also type it on computer, print it and get it signed by my wife????????


----------



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

*What the heck is this???*

Dear all,

As i m at the last stages of my application bt i m :confused2: confused about the Certified Copy of my wife's Passport.
From where i can get the copy certified?????:confused2::confused2:
Please helpppppppp


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

razaal said:


> Dear JRGE,:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Please confirm me as well that letter should be hand written or can i also type it on computer, print it and get it* signed by my wife*????????


Hi,

Did you take the time to read the corrections and suggestions I've made/put on the cover letter? And, I'm pretty sure an ECO (Entry Clearance Officer), would certainly appreciate the letter to be typed.

Since your application will be made in your wife's home country, Belgium. Then there's no need for a certified copy of her passport, a regular copy should suffice. However, make sure you also include a copy (or original for that matter) of her ID.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

*Thnxxxxxxxx*

I would luv to say thnks to all those ppl who replied to my thread espicially JRGE because he really helped me indeed.......
Luv u all and thnx to all
This is the best platform i ever experienced....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Since your application will be made in your wife's home country, Belgium. Then there's no need for a certified copy of her passport, a regular copy should suffice. However, make sure you also include a copy (or original for that matter) of her ID.


I would still get the copy of your passport certified by the Belgian passport authority to be sure. You don't want your application to be delayed while they request it.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I would still get the copy of your passport certified by the Belgian passport authority to be sure. You don't want your application to be delayed while they request it.


Hi,

Good observation. But in-country, authorities are a bit reluctant to do so. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Good observation. But in-country, authorities are a bit reluctant to do so.


That may be so, but from the UKBA's point of view, they must have the assurance that the EEA passport copy they submit is 100% genuine, as it's a crucial part of the application. It's a lot easier to forge a photocopy than the actual passport, and more difficult (or impossible) to detect.


----------



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

*Urgent*

Dear all,

At last i have got EEA permit and i m suppose to fly uk at 5th nov. but I had a terrible night yesterday. A kid from a family torn my passport page which was having belgian visa rest of the passport is in good condition, plus i m having a 5 years belgian residence card.
now my question is family permit on my passport is in right condition and just one page has got damaged so can i travel with this passport or should i renew my passport and need to get my visa transferred...

Plz plz do help me its urgent coz i have booked my whole family's tickets.


Thanking in anticipation.......


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


razaal said:


> Dear all,
> 
> At last i have got EEA permit and i m suppose to fly uk at 5th nov. but I had a terrible night yesterday. A kid from a family torn my passport page which was having belgian visa rest of the passport is in good condition, plus i m having a 5 years belgian residence card.
> now my question is family permit on my passport is in right condition and just one page has got damaged so can i travel with this passport or should i renew my passport and need to get my visa transferred...
> ...


 If you still have the torn page with the Belgian RC, file a police report (to prove it was an accident). Immigration and Border Patrol agents, are trained to spot things we average people don't see and a torn page could raise questions, hence the need to carry extra supporting documents.

If the Bio page is in good conditions, then there shouldn't be any need to renew it.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

UK Border officials are notoriously fussy about damaged passport, so the safe thing (if you have time) is to renew it and travel with the damaged one containing the visa.


----------



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

today I have visited airport to meet ryanair officials and got my documents verified and stamped in advance...... they have stamped my ticket with the "docs verfied" statement.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

razaal said:


> today I have visited airport to meet ryanair officials and got my documents verified and stamped in advance...... they have stamped my ticket with the "docs verfied" statement.


You still have to get past border officials in UK, and they work to a different standard of document acceptability. It may be possible for airline or airport staff to contact UK Border Force at the arriving airport for a ruling before you travel.


----------



## razaal (Sep 16, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You still have to get past border officials in UK, and they work to a different standard of document acceptability. It may be possible for airline or airport staff to contact UK Border Force at the arriving airport for a ruling before you travel.


But I have that document in first class condition which ukba required and scndly the torn page is having a visa that has been expired. ???????


----------

